# Can anyone recommend a good immigration lawyer in Athens?



## christinamariep (Jun 5, 2012)

I've heard many are unreliable and need someone who specialises in immigration & will speak fluent English as well. Can anybody offer any recommendations?


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

christinamariep said:


> I've heard many are unreliable and need someone who specialises in immigration & will speak fluent English as well. Can anybody offer any recommendations?


Lainioti Law Offices, Athens, Greece - Law

Arsinoi will make every effort to get results, speaks fluent English & Greek and knows her way through the system.


----------



## christinamariep (Jun 5, 2012)

Ohh thank you so much! I was beginning to lose hope to be honest, it's so difficult to find anything floating around online! x


----------

